# Conectar leds a los parlantes



## lautar0 (Nov 23, 2006)

Hola antes que nada, quería presentarme, me llamo lautaro, empeze este año ena escuela tecnica y aunque odio el dibujo tecnico :s me encanta la electronica, lo que sucede es que no se mucho todavía y quería preguntar un par de cositas.

Yo quiero conectar unos leds al cable de audio de mis parlantes de computadora comunes que son de 3W... necesito saber la formula para calcular que resistencia necesito para conectarlos... por ejemplo quiero saber que resistencia deberia usar si quisiera conectar 10 leds azules ultraluminosos que usan 4,6 V (creo), y si se conectan en serie, ademas quiero saber si realmente se conectan al cable de la entrada de audio o estoy hablando cualquier cosa...

Si pudieran explicarme donde conectarlos, como y que resistencias deberia usar..

Muchas gracias gente, espero poder ayudarlos mas adelante cuando sepa mas  ops: 

Saludos!

Edit: el cable de alimentacion de los parlantes es de 220 V  ops:


----------



## Alfgu (Nov 24, 2006)

Hola Lautar0, no te recomiendo que hagas eso, no es malo pero necesitas subir el volumen muy alto para que luzcan con "ritmillo", te sale mas rentable que te hagas un circuito de luces ritmicas que hay varios expuestos por el foro, mirate alguno.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2006)

busca vumetro, se pueden hacer com operaciones o circuitos especializados como el lm3914 lm3915, uaa170 segun el numetro de led's

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/index.htm  mira en vumetro

http://www.aaroncake.net/circuits/vumeter.htm

segun el integrado puedes meter mas o menos led's


----------



## lautar0 (Nov 24, 2006)

VOY A PROBAR HACER EL VUMETRO DE 12 LEDS, PEOR UNA COSITA MAS, LOS CONECTO A EL CABLE QUE SALE DE LA PLACA DE SONIDO? EL QUE VA A LOS PARLANTES DIGO.

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU AYUDA!


----------



## tiopepe123 (Nov 24, 2006)

mejor directamente a los parlantes, asi seguro que tienes suficiente señal y ademas no añades ruido


----------



## lautar0 (Nov 24, 2006)

muchas gracias, voy a comprar las cosas para hacer eso y un tda2003 para usar unos parlantes de 10W y de 8 ohms, lo voy a conectar a la fuente de la pc y lo voy a poner adentro con un disipador y un  cooler, de ahi saco los parlantes de 10, ademas en vez de ponerlos a los parlantes de compu los voy a poner (los leds) conectados al amplificador.

luego les cuento como me fue!

Saludos y muchas gracias gente, este foro es muy util!


----------



## xamir (Feb 14, 2009)

y como hago para conectar 1 LED a un parlante de 500W, Blast king ?


----------



## santiago (Feb 14, 2009)

armate un vumetro y listo 
pd yo tambien odio dibujo tecnico pero gracias a dios ya lo pase jejeje


----------



## treblo (Mar 8, 2009)

hola primero: todos odiamos dibujo tecnico  jjajajajjajajaj......segundo: tengo una duda de como conectar el vumetro con lm3915
en donde combiene a la salida del pre o la salida de la etapa de potencia osea en donde se conectan los parlantes seria


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (May 21, 2009)

Tenes qe conectarlos a la salida de potencia para no filtrarle ruidos.
y aparte tenes mas señal en la salida de potencia.

chau.


----------



## NIDR (May 21, 2009)

aunque no lo veas puede afectar la salida ten cuidado en ocasinar un corto en la salida


----------



## Alexis Córdoba (May 25, 2009)

si puede afectar, pero obvio tenes que tener los conocimientos minimos.
ozea saber cual es el anodo y catodo del led.


----------

